# Coil spring suggestions



## 71gtowannabe (Nov 24, 2015)

Having a hard time finding front coil springs for my 71 gto convertible. I have found lowering coils, anyone installed the drop coils and are you happy with them. I was just looking to keep the stock springs on it, but it am open to the drop coil springs


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Do a "Search" through the forums. There is a "Search" feature in the upper right of this page. This has been covered before, but more so with rear springs. PinionHead has provided the company he uses and he feels does the best in factory coil spring replacements. I would start there.


----------

